# Big feeding issues, pup won't eat.



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's the problem...my pup is about 3 months old weighs 26 pounds and will only eat cheap dog food...like Purina small bites... I have been feeding him Wellness LBP for a month now and he didn't love...it but he'd at least eat about two cups a day. But, around last Friday he stopped eating completely. I was at my GFs house and he kept getting into her poodle Purina Smallbites, but wouldn't touch his own food. 

When I got him Sunday he still refused to eat his own food...even if I soaked it in chicken broth. So, I went to the store and bought him some Canidae ALS because people say their dogs love that stuff....but I could only get him to eat about a 1/4th a cup of that and I kept having to coax him to eat it.,...he would just lay down while nibbling on it. So, then I mixed 1/4th a can of canidae canned food into it...which did little more than hold his interest for 4-5 more small bites. 

Then I called Wellness and asked them for advice, she told me to try mixing their brand of wet food with it...which I don't think will work considering his reaction to the canidae wet food. I then told her I had given him a sample of wellness core a month a go and he loved it...she said even they it's not usually recomended for puppies she said it be better if he ate that then nothing at all...or a cheap brand

So here are my options as I see them. 

1. feed him a cheap dog food brand he will eat

2. feed him Wellness Core...and see how long he sticks with that.

Any ideas? I am really starting to get scared his refusal to eat properly is effecting his growth. 

26 pounds at 3 months seems very small to me. You can see his spine sticking out, you can't see his ribs, but he gets very skinny between his hind legs and his rib cage.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I think you are making too much of a "big deal" about him eating. I would choose a food, (NOT Wellness CORE due to his age, and NOT Purina either.), put the food down for him, and after about 15 or so minutes, pick the bowl up and not give him ATYTHING to eat until his next meal.

You can seaily "teach" a pup/dpg to be a "picky eater" by catering to them when they behave like he is.

This is of course providing he is perfectly healthy. And the fact that he will happily eat "junk food" makes it sound like he probably is.

Unless he is an awefully HUGE bodied pup, 26lbs at 3 months doesn't sound that small to me.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I may be mistaken but I don't think Wellness recommends feeding Wellnes Core until the dog is about 15 months old. Can anyone out there confirm this?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Tracy, I didn't see your post about the age.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI think you are making too much of a "big deal" about him eating. I would choose a food, (NOT Wellness CORE due to his age, and NOT Purina either.), put the food down for him, and after about 15 or so minutes, pick the bowl up and not give him ATYTHING to eat until his next meal.
> 
> You can seaily "teach" a pup/dpg to be a "picky eater" by catering to them when they behave like he is.
> 
> ...



The problem is when I do that he can go 3 days and eat maybe a 1/4th a cup for the entire 3 days. It just seems like at such a vital time in his life not eating could seriously impact his growth.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would want to also check to be sure there were no problems with his digestive system/tract, including his throat, and belly. Particularly with his spine sticking out.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDYou can seaily "teach" a pup/dpg to be a "picky eater" by catering to them when they behave like he is.


I fell into that trap with Morgan. She was malnourished when I rescued her at 6 months old - she'd been living on the street for who knows how long. I just wanted her to eat and be a normal looking pudgy puppy. I babied her with all kinds of add ins. 

I had to keep doing it until she was about 2. At that point I had my oldest son. With a newborn, I didn't have the time or the patience for her pickiness so I'd just pick up her food if she didn't eat it after 15 or 20 minutes. Mostly I picked it up so my other dog wouldn't eat it - he was the rare overweight german shepherd.

Morgan learned to either eat or go hungry. She's still kinda picky but dinner comes every night after the kids eat. Some nights she gets a bit of leftovers, some nights she doesn't. She doesn't strike for goodies anymore.

One thing I've noticed she's very picky about is what the dinner is served in. I started giving her dinner on regular plate, just becuase it was one less thing to clean. She seems to really like that.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

He had a big problem for the first several weeks I had him with liquid stools, it went on for so long it started to get bloody. It has finally firmed up pretty good though, and he just very ocasionaly has a liquid issue. 

The vet did a full work up on him as far testing for worms and parasites, he never found anything but treated him anyway. 

The vet also said his weight looked normal, I am basing my concern off of growth charts I have found online that show him significantly under weight, and the fact that he has no puppy fat what so ever.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you put him on bland diet then? Maybe he's hunger striking for the chicken and rice.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I didn't do anything but use the medication from the vet, and some yogurt mixed with his food. Although Friday I gave him a rib bone from a deer I shot, and he kept getting into the other dogs cheap food...so he may be hunger striking for more of that.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Have you tried putting the other dog on better food? My Luther was like that, becuase it was different from what he had, he'd get into the other dogs food. Put them both on the same thing, problem solved.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i understand your problem. I have a picky eater also and I also think like you he needs the nutrition When Jack is 10 months I will just put him on dry if he doesn't eat then oh well but now I want him to have the proper nutrients for growth,
I found while it isnt a great food Nutro large breed puppy and i mix it with solid gold and a little chucky dog food..... He finially started eating,, He gets at 5 months fed 2x a day and gets 1 cup of solid and 1 cup nutro and 1/3 canned food and Jack is about 5 lbs underweight according to vet but I would rather have a thin dog at this age Plus snacks LOL
I know how you feel its stressful

Good luck


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHave you tried putting the other dog on better food? My Luther was like that, becuase it was different from what he had, he'd get into the other dogs food. Put them both on the same thing, problem solved.


The other dog is actually my GFs moms dog and she thinks Purina is the absolute best food under the sun...and there is no telling her different. If the big bald spot on her poodle isn't throwing red flags I guess nothing will.


----------



## mommyof1 (Sep 22, 2008)

The bald spot on my moms poodle is from eating jerky sticks (dog treats) His spot went away when he hadnt had any treats for months. But last month my mom bought him jerky sticks for his birthday and now the spot is back. So I dont think it is the food. I think he just has a reaction to the sticks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AxxelThe vet also said his weight looked normal, I am basing my concern off of growth charts I have found online that show him significantly under weight, and the fact that he has no puppy fat what so ever.


You really CAN'T do that. The charts are just charts. The do NOT take into consideration the build of the pup. My pup was "small" according to the charts for about 2 months, then all of a sudden she was WAY "heavier" than the charts. Yet she has never been "skinny" or "fat". But she DID build up a LOT of muscle swimming everyday. 

Pups/dogs are just like people with different builds and different amounts of muscle. What is an "ideal" weight for one can be fat or skinny for another of the same age. Just like when baby humans are born, just because one weighs 5 lbs and another weighs 10lbs, does NOT mean the 5lb one is "skinny", it is just smaller. They could very well end up the same size as adults.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyI may be mistaken but I don't think Wellness recommends feeding Wellnes Core until the dog is about 15 months old. Can anyone out there confirm this?


On the webste it says dogs "over 1 year".


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

alright, I guess I'll just let him ignore it and see what happens...he just refused to eat lunch.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

How often have you been changing the puppies diet , changing to different puppy food once a week is difficult on them , 

Although I'm not much help , we have always feed ours Purina One large breed puppy food , and we've always had good luck with that , like Manfred here is 5 1/2 months and weighs 68.4 pounds , thats like a good 12 - 14 pounds above average , 

But as far as not eating , does he he eat snacks / treats ? cause Manfred here will gobble down anything I put in front of him.......lol


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ManfredHow often have you been changing the puppies diet , changing to different puppy food once a week is difficult on them ,
> 
> Although I'm not much help , we have always feed ours Purina One large breed puppy food , and we've always had good luck with that , like Manfred here is 5 1/2 months and weighs 68.4 pounds , thats like a good 12 - 14 pounds above average ,
> 
> But as far as not eating , does he he eat snacks / treats ? cause Manfred here will gobble down anything I put in front of him.......lol


The digestive issues were just the first few weeks I had him, I think it was a problem adjusting to dry food more than anything. 

He eats treats like crazy, or anything else he thinks taste good....like his own crap (shudder)


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

My almost 5 month old absolutely LOVES Orijen LBP formula. She's never had any problems on it and she loves it so much we use it for her training sometimes also.

I wouldn't cheap out on food for your dog, but everyone has their own opinions on it. I also wouldn't feed Wellness core if the company states it is not for puppies.

I wouldn't worry about him being thin, especially if your vet says his weight is fine. I used to think my girl was thin, but my vet and the people at her training think her weight is perfect... even though you can clearly see her waist. My girl is pretty big, but I believe she was about the same weight at 3 months, she was about 32 at 4 months... not sure what she is at now.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JkimMy almost 5 month old absolutely LOVES Orijen LBP formula. She's never had any problems on it and she loves it so much we use it for her training sometimes also.
> 
> I wouldn't cheap out on food for your dog, but everyone has their own opinions on it. I also wouldn't feed Wellness core if the company states it is not for puppies.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about him being thin, especially if your vet says his weight is fine. I used to think my girl was thin, but my vet and the people at her training think her weight is perfect... even though you can clearly see her waist. My girl is pretty big, but I believe she was about the same weight at 3 months, she was about 32 at 4 months... not sure what she is at now.


It's just hard to trust your vets advice when he also recomends science diet as the best food ever.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey our regular vet and the emergency Vet Jack went to recommended Science diet I think its becasue they Sell the garbage...... LOL HAHAHha


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the pup should have a full physical to be certain there's no health problem. A different vet from a different practice would be preferable. Even a good vet could miss something. They're human. They too have biases, mindsets etc. 

IF he's healthy, & he probably is, you most likely have a clever, manipulative pup that has successfully trained you. 

NO TREATS!!!! NONE. Put 'em away until he's eating normally & has been for a week or 2.

Pick up poop before he eats it.

Quit worrying & over thinking this. Your stress is driving his training program.

Settle on a decent food & until he's eating normally don't change. IF it must be Purina, can it at least be Purina Pro Plan, or even Purina One?

Put a reasonable amount of food on a plate or in a bowl, moistened or not as you prefer, with or without yogurt, meat, cottage cheese, eggs & then set it down & leave him to eat it. (Do not overfill the plate or bowl. Excessive food causes pickier types to eat less, not more. The assurance of abundance perhaps) Be certain the other dog can't eat it & leave him with it for 15-20min. Do not beg, plead, nag or hand feed. After that time pick it up, discard if necessary & don't feed again until the next mealtime. No exceptions. NO TREATS or POOP. (He has in fact been eating, just not very well)

Repeat at his next mealtime. Healthy pups do not starve themselves. Really.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is he really not eating at all? Like stick a piece of chicken/liver/roastbeef/cheese in front and he walks away?

Or he won't eat dog food?

Cause those are 2 different problems. If the first, I'd get to the vet, there may be something else going on.

If it's the second, I had the same issue with my Elsa (until I got Bretta but I do NOT recommend getting another dog to fix this







).

Elsa also would go 3 days, and lose weight if I tried to hang tough and just give her the dog food. Just wasn't interesting enough for her. I couldn't stand the stress though......................not worth it for me.

So what did work was adding 'stuff' to her kibble. Surprisingly little amounts of other food, mixed with a bunch of water for a 'gravy' to cover all the food, would get her to finish her meal. So I ALWAYS kept small human leftovers around from my meals. Anything almost that was yummy, pizza, spagettie, meats, cheesy stuff...... Only 2 tablespoons or so and all the normal kibble.

The other big thing that helped was CANNED cat food! Cats are notoriously picky eaters so the companies cater to that fact making their food very stinky and palatable. The cheaper the better almost! The huge variety of cat foods available also help prevent the boredom. 

So I would find out what cat food was on sale, the smaller sizes (like tuna fish sized, not the teeny cans) that also you can buy the pet plastic lids to cover and reuse the can. Only 1/4 of the can, plus a bunch of water then add the kibble seemed to work for us. With that mix, a can would last for 2 days, kept it covered in the fridge over the days, and my pup would eat!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

He has started eating again, maybe 1-2 cups a day of his Wellness food....still not nearly as much as I'd like. 

My trainer recommended I try him on Taste of the Wild. Their web site claims it is safe to feed to LBPs, but I thought I remembered people hear disputing that?


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Taste of the wild should not be fed to puppies. That being said, I would stick to his own food (wellness) and only his own food. DO what was suggested and put the food down for 15-20 minutes then it is taken away until dinner time. IMO he is old enough to be eating just two meals a day. If he is getting full on treats and other dog food, maybe he just doesn't want to eat. I also agree with what is being said about the growth charts. Each puppy is different... mine now is 6 months old weighed him today and he was 45.8 lbs I looked back in my females chart...at 7 months she was 58....she is now 2 years old and.....60 lbs lol. She grew like a weed.


----------

